# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC 145 Prelims Discussion Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> *Preliminary Card - Airing on FX
> (Facebook or UFC.tv for international viewers):*
> Travis Browne vs. Chad Griggs
> Matt Brown vs. Stephen Thompson
> ...


*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

So pumped for Njokuani vs. Makdessi. It has got fight of the night written all over it. Always love watching Matt Brown fight. And interested to see the debut of Chad Griggs and what a fight he gets in his debut with the always tough Travis Browne. Love that the UFC gives us these free prelims the more fights the better.


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

So stoked to see wonderboy fight again. That guy is going to be huge. Shame he's in a stacked division.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am looking forward to the Makdessi fight as well.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Pumped to see Wonderboy fight but what I really want is for Griggs to separate Travis Browne from his senses in a violent manner.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Just watched some Wonderboy highlights and fights since he was getting some hype in this thread and wow Im even more pumped for Brown vs Thompson. But I see Thompson pulling out a KO victory. Agreed about Griggs beating Browne as well. Some pretty good prelims well besides Danzig vs Escudero I mean it could be a good fight but i'm not a fan or either guy.


----------



## passness (Apr 18, 2012)

GriffinFanKY said:


> Just watched some Wonderboy highlights and fights since he was getting some hype in this thread and wow Im even more pumped for Brown vs Thompson. But I see Thompson pulling out a KO victory. Agreed about Griggs beating Browne as well. Some pretty good prelims well besides Danzig vs Escudero I mean it could be a good fight but i'm not a fan or either guy.


So pumped for Njokuani vs. Makdessi.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

That has Fight of the Night written all over it I think.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Love these prelims, best bunch prelims i've seen in a long time. Not majorly interested in Clements-Wisnowski, and not hugely pumped for the Danzig-Escudero fight, but i love the other 4. All have the potential to be great fights.

I think Browne is either gonna TKO Griggs early, or he's gonna win a comfortable decision, similar to the Broughton fight.

The Brown-Thompson fight depends on BBrowns strategy. If he tries to get it to the mat then it might be an interesting fight, but i can see Thompson keeping his distance and picking Brown apart, winning a comfortable decision. 

Makdessi-Njokuani should be a great stand-up fight. I think Njokuani is much more aggressive though and more powerful, which will be bad news for Makdessi. Think it'll look similar to the Njokuani-Winner fight where Njokuani wins a dominant decision, even though Makdessi will have his moments. 

Danzig & Escudero is probably the closest fight of the prelims and i'm torn with who to go with. Both guys have typically struggles with good wrestlers, which makes me think it'll be decided on the feet. Their both similar, but i think Danzig is slightly more well-rounded and will win a split decision.

Wisniewski was game in the Neer fight, though his defence was horrible. And Clements is a dude with much more power than Neer, which will be bad news in my opinion. Clements with a nice TKO in the first.

In the first fight of the night, i'm actually tempted to go for Brimage. I thought he looked great against Bass, and this time with a full training camp behind him i'm sure his stand-up will look sharp. So tempted to go for the upset here, but Blanco is a bad dude and has good wrestling to go with it. I think he'll be losing early on but adapt his style the final 2 rounds for a decision win.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't wait to watch Njo destroy Makdessi.

The douchebag was trashing Hallman for missing weight then he goes and does the same thing.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Isn't Griggs the guy who was getting beat down by Bobby Lashley up until Lashley gassed and then caught a beat down himself? Then Griggs went on to say how he knew it would happen in an interview as if it were all planned and Lashley never had a chance. Just the vibe I got at least. I could be wrong since I remember this vaguely due to it being a while ago. Griggs caught a break in that fight after getting out classed for the majority of it.

I don't see him making many waves in the UFC, but this fight is winnable for him. Although, I'm still going to pick Travis to win.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bobby Lashly's wrestling is legit. he's not some guy who just picked up MMA with no experience in anything.

He's also known to gas hard so if that truly was the gameplan for Griggs then i wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nick_V03 said:


> Isn't Griggs the guy who was getting beat down by Bobby Lashley up until Lashley gassed and then caught a beat down himself? Then Griggs went on to say how he knew it would happen in an interview as if it were all planned and Lashley never had a chance. Just the vibe I got at least. I could be wrong since I remember this vaguely due to it being a while ago. Griggs caught a break in that fight after getting out classed for the majority of it.
> 
> I don't see him making many waves in the UFC, but this fight is winnable for him. Although, I'm still going to pick Travis to win.


This is correct, Griggs was getting beat pretty clearly by Lashley until he gassed, I don't know where all his hype came from because Lashley sucks but either way as long as he KO's Browne it's all good. That guy sucks.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Guy Incognito said:


> Bobby Lashly's wrestling is legit. he's not some guy who just picked up MMA with no experience in anything.
> 
> He's also known to gas hard so if that truly was the gameplan for Griggs then i wouldn't be surprised.


I know Lashley has legit wrestling and I have no problem with Griggs game plan, but his (admittedly small) hype comes from his win over Lashley in my opinion. If that were his gameplan, well played, but he was getting tooled. Lashley wasn't just blanketing him when he was fresh. It was a fairly unimpressive win to say the least.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

What time do these prelims start?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> What time do these prelims start?


I should know that shouldn't I? Sorry mate


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Premlins should start either 11PM or 12PM UK Time

Eastern USA (6PM/7PM)


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Just posting to check the time really.

So glad for this card was dying for a proper UFC card.

I think that prelims start at either 10,11 or 1,2 GMT? depending on what time the forum is and BST.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

2 hours 43 minutes from now.

7:04 eastern time, 4:04 pacific according to facebook prelims page:

http://www.facebook.com/UFC/app_247211121995467


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

That's 1 GMT


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

It sucks to live outside of the US, can anyone tell me how many hours until the start of the prelims? Thanks!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Cerroney! said:


> It sucks to live outside of the US, can anyone tell me how many hours until the start of the prelims? Thanks!


2 hours.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

luckbox said:


> 2 hours.


Jesus bollocking shite, i thought it was only one hour??

**** this i'm going to bed :thumbsdown:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

luckbox said:


> 2 hours.


I'm still so dissapointed that they moved the start-time back an hour... Way to respect the international market Dana :/


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

So it's not starting in 15 minutes anymore? It'll be in an hour and 15?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

luckbox said:


> 2 hours.


Checking time of my own post, so i can figure this out


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty sure its 20 min from now


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Pretty sure its 20 min from now


Yea, I think so too. UFC.com has facebook prelims starting in 15 minutes.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ZOMG S AND F BOMBS! 30 seconds into the intro!


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> ZOMG S AND F BOMBS! 30 seconds into the intro!


Yep, then the live feed gets cut. HAHAHA


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheAuger said:


> Yep, then the live feed gets cut. HAHAHA


I can't believe Goldie lost it so easily instead of recovering. What the hell was he thinking? We all know Rogan figured once one was out there might as well throw the rest.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I missed it. Is that why the feed is down?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I missed it. Is that why the feed is down?


My best guess. Goldie was trying to hype Evans vs Jones and said 'Finally it is time for Evan vs.....SH*T I meant Evans' and then Rogan jumps in with a 'WHAT THE F*CK Man?!?' Then Goldie just started cussing up a storm, was fairly funny.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> My best guess. Goldie was trying to hype Evans vs Jones and said 'Finally it is time for Evan vs.....SH*T I meant Evans' and then Rogan jumps in with a 'WHAT THE F*CK Man?!?' Then Goldie just started cussing up a storm, was fairly funny.


This sounds about right...


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

HERE we go!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Video of the incident has already been immortilized and can be seen/heard here 

http://ironforgesiron.com/2012/04/video-ufc-145-goldberg-rogan-slip-up-evan-s-ffffffuuuuuuuu/

EDIT: Back to the action - Mr. Brimage should have this handily... How Blanco is a UFC fighter I will never know :/

EDIT2: Maximo is a sweet ass name though


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

http://ironforgesiron.com/2012/04/video-ufc-145-goldberg-rogan-slip-up-evan-s-ffffffuuuuuuuu/


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Whats with all the Blanco hate? Dude's insanely athletic and has a legit wrestling pedigree. He's still young, improving and moving to a better weight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The **** is Blanco doing? He's barely throwing.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rogan seems to be getting caught up in the 'flashyness' of Blanco because Brimmage is clearly landing more and cleaner but Rogan has Blanco winning this round.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Brimage's gonna bring daddy some points yo


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Perhaps they should've used some of that energy in the fight.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Blanco clearly thinks he won, but I think Brimmage whooped that ass. Also, best fight ending ever, if only they put that much action in the fight.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Brimage 29-28


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, that was exciting.

(Not the fight)


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Brimage 30-27 UD. Blanco barely did anything.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, that was better then then fight. They should have spent that energy fighting.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope the fights give two scores, fight and gymnastic scores.

Edit: SD, WTF? It was a plain and clear win.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Judges all over the place as usual.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

yEAAAAAAAH boi!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Blanco hype is dead he should have never been signed off that loss.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He should be cut now. 

I'm not sure what's into him mentally. I don't know if it's bad coaching...in which case he needs to split with them immediately, or something just spooked him recently....but his performance was poor.

Absolutely nothing like what he showed in Japan.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Excellent walk out music!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This Clements guy looks drunk....

These are probably the shittiest dudes on the card.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

WTF with the stand up?

Even the crowd knows that was BS.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rogan not happy with the new Yamasaki. Hahah.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

luckbox said:


> Rogan not happy with the new Yamasaki. Hahah.


Oh sweet lord tell me Yamasaki's idiot brother isn't reffing.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

What the **** was that stand up about? Jeeezo.

Also, Blanco? I thought he was really good, what happened to him there?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I was eating cake, I was hoping these scrubs were done by now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> This Clements guy looks drunk....
> 
> These are probably the shittiest dudes on the card.


At least they know how to put on an entertaining fight.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Entertaining scrap so far.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

don't care much about the result, but so far things are lookin good.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

great fight, i have it 20-20 after rd 2.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So many talented LWs in the world, and these guys are in the UFC.....ffs


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I wonder what happened to Dana

https://twitter.com/#!/danawhite/status/193846147612278784/photo/1


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

DragonStriker said:


> I wonder what happened to Dana
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/danawhite/status/193846147612278784/photo/1


:laugh: wtf? :laugh:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Wisniewski can take a fkn shot. Very tough kid. Needs to work day and night on his striking defense though.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

This guy has a jaw that is rivaled by Hendo and Nelson, holy crap!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

30-29 Clemente? :confused02:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

great finish for Clemente


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Gross.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bald Rogan... :|


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm thinking Efrain can take this one, Danzig is awful.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Danzig by some method of victory...ie Efrain blowing it.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Facebook prelims done now?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Danzig has been kind of underwhelming since coming off the ultimate fighter. Did Goldberg really say Escudero needs to watch out for Danzig's ground game? It seems like Escudero has trouble with better wrestlers than himself, but he still has decent grappling. I'd give him the ground advantage in this fight, though I could be wrong.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Facebook prelims done now?


Yes. On FX now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Danzig has a pretty top tier ground game and Escudero has been subbed twice in the UFC.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Interesting how this is probably a TUF winner loser leaves town match.

Top tier? No disrespect, but he could have fooled me.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

USA chants directed at a Mexican-American.


Stay classy, ********....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Total Non-stop Action!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

FOTN right here....


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This fight is not going so well.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

They don't seem to be fighting very hard for their jobs. I wouldn't be surprised if they were both released if this fight stays at the same pace for 15 minutes.

I take some of that back. Respect goes to Danzig for ignoring his ankle despite it being swollen due to that heel hook earlier from Escudero.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't understand why MMA fans boo MMA.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jesus, I'll cut Mac a break. That ankle is swollen!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Another round of this? Meh....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yawn.

Danzig wins.

1-2 for my picks tonight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That ankle is fucked up.

Not the best fight ever but certainly not the worst.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Just curious, what was Efrain Escudero's game plan in that fight? He stuffed the take down well, but for what purpose? To get out clinched and out struck on the feet? At that point, he might as well not stuff the take down and try to target that ankle with another heel hook attempt or something. I know these days, pulling guard isn't the best idea in the UFC, but when he's losing the fight anyway, he might as well. Mac Danzig should have the win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nick_V03 said:


> Just curious, what was Efrain Escudero's game plan in that fight? He stuffed the take down well, but for what purpose? To get out clinched and out struck on the feet? At that point, he might as well not stuff the take down and try to target that ankle with another heel hook attempt or something. I know these days, pulling guard isn't the best idea in the UFC, but when he's losing the fight anyway, he might as well. Mac Danzig should have the win.


Collect a paycheck.

That was the plan.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

More shit fighters.....

This is going to be a trend I see.

Njokuani by TKO.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd say you're right, Legion. It's kind of a shame, for the very short amount of time it was on the ground, it was pretty exciting. I would have liked to see some more scrambles between those two.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

GSP sighting.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I remember when people were touting Makdessi as the next big LW. Never understood why.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GSP needs to come back asap.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This card is not looking like it will go well....felt like I knew this.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> More shit fighters.....
> 
> This is going to be a trend I see.
> 
> Njokuani by TKO.


I hope you're right. Anthony has the skills to finish Makdessi. He hurt him early and followed up pretty well. Makdessi doesn't have his speed or variety of stand up in my opinion.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Most of the fights seem to be slow and plodding tonight. 

I'm not bored or put off by it, but no one really seems to want it. Short of Clements and Wisniewski.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Anthony usually has a nice variety of combos. It seems like he's throwing a lot of singular strikes or short combos during this fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Tonight has been terrible. Everyone seems to be contempt with a decision win.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> This card is not looking like it will go well....felt like I knew this.


No worries. Torres vs. Macdonald will give the PPV a much needed kick in the arse.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

GSP trying to fix Makdessis riddum.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The crowd is horrible tonight


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Makdessi should know he is going to lose, and he's doing the exact same things as rounds 1 and 2.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I dislike when fighters are content on coasting when they think they are up on the score cards. Kind of disappointed in Njokuani even though he probably won. I just thought he was capable of a lot more.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Now, cut Makdessi.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Crowd has booed every fight so far.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Joke of a fight; I hope everyone gets off this guys bandwagon now that shit was never working again a good fighter. One of the worst crowds a ufc has ever had they boo everything.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Karate to save the day.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This one ought to be good.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Everyones sweating buckets.

Was it hot today? Could explain why everyones so conservative.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Trix said:


> Everyones sweating buckets.
> 
> Was it hot today? Could explain why everyones so conservative.


Only 71F but 63% humidity.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Well at least if Wonderboy gets taken down Yamasaki will stand him right back up.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Matt Brown always creeps me out. Seems like a legit mental case.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt Brown ******* sucks, but it's clear what Wonderboy needs to work on.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Matt Brown schooling the karate kid in the 1st.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Thompson is getting overwhelmed by Brown on the ground, which shows just how much work he needs to do on his ground game.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL Rogan is totally rooting for Thompson.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's sad watching Matt Brown outwrestle people.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Brown is almost taking him down at will. Can you imagine what the wrestlers of the division would do to Thompson?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Pour it on you ******* clown! He's done!


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

Absolutely gassed. Stumbling all over the place.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like humidity is affecting the fighters tonight. I am going to be pissed if Jones and Evans have a gassed battle. Which could be very possible considering they may wrestle a bit.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Such a slop fest....did these guys put on 95lbs and didn't tell anyone?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, they both gassed at the same time, this is going to get very ugly.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Thompson is an idiot.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

They both suck, this is so sad


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

IcemanJacques said:


> Looks like humidity is affecting the fighters tonight. I am going to be pissed if Jones and Evans have a gassed battle. Which could be very possible considering they may wrestle a bit.


It's not indoor?


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

Some nice blows to end the round. Got some blood gushing


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Somebody really needs to teach a good majority of MMA fighters what a body shot is.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

And the hype train has crashed into the side of a mountain! And there I go running away in flames. 
No gas tank and terrible TDD.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

lol Looks like the hype train for this kid took off way too early.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Did Thompson just get dropped by a gassed Brown? That's not good for him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Taken down and battered by gassed, rocked Matt Brown. Go get a ground game you bum.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It was a elbow to boot ^.

Doesn't Thompson train with GSP? Wouldn't he be getting mopped all day in that camp, and know he's not ready?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

This is gonna be a sloppy ass 3rd round.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope Brown finishes this overhyped guy in the 3rd.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I really really enjoyed the end of that round


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Thompson sucks. All he has is karate. No takedown defense or ju jitsu. Don't know why there is such a fuss over this guy.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> It's not indoor?


I'm not entirely sure but someone said earlier that humidity is at 63% and everyone seems quite slow tonight.

Oops, double post.


----------



## Larocka3 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thompson had him hurt badly and let'em off the hook.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

My stream crashed. **** me. 

How the Thompson/Brown fight went?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Such awful defense in every aspect from both guys.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll say it's a fun fight, but man... Thompson sucks worse on the ground than Brown does on the feet.

Thompson had him on the ropes twice now, and he let him go both times.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> lol Looks like the hype train for this kid took off way too early.


Do people really have to get smug about an alleged hype train with all of 15 people on it?


What a joke.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Why doesnt he take him down?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Cerroney! said:


> My stream crashed. **** me.
> 
> How the Thompson/Brown fight went?


Mine crashed as well near the end of round 2.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Karate is getting smashed


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This is horrible for Thompson, great for Matt Brown.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't care if he can't wrestle. He does karate I'm still a fan.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL @ 'That's Matt Brown, ladies and gentlemen'.

Be afraid, welterweights!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Props to Brown. I was on the train and gave him no chance!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Man, I hate Matt Brown's pseudo-tough guy persona. I'd really like this guy to get matched with a real offensive fighter just so he can shut the hell up finally.

Reminds me of pre-Anderson Silva Forrest Griffin with all that "I'm just a DOG" crap taken to the extreme.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> LOL @ 'That's Matt Brown, ladies and gentlemen'.
> 
> Be afraid, welterweights!


Haha I found that funny too, and he even said 'that's what he wanted! a technical brawl' what?


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

TheAuger said:


> Mine crashed as well near the end of round 2.


Yeah, I've got the same luck. At least know is back.

Wonderboy look fucked. The boy need some ground game with urgency.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

It's almost as if Thompson doesn't train wrestling or BJJ at all. After watching that, it wouldn't surprise me if he just works on his karate every time he goes to the gym.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol at them playing 'you've got blood on your face, you big disgrace' after that fight. 

Bit insensitive to wonderboy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tristar getting beat down tonight.

GSP is not imbressed.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I must admit, for some reason i'm pleased to see Thompson lose.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

gazh said:


> I must admit, for some reason i'm pleased to see Thompson lose.


Me too, I think it was his totaly undeserved hype.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope this lose means that Thompson will improve his ground game. Guy has some exciting style and I'm consider myself a karate fan therefore I'm wanting him to be a complete fighter. He need more that some good stand-up in the UFC.

Meh at Brown. Still hating him as usual.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gravedigger!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Machida karate is 10x better then Thompsons! Il still look forward to watching thompson fight again tho. any fighter with a different style is a pleasure to watch.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Karate losing + Browne win would be horrible.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I am disappoint.

Was hoping for teh Thompson karate crane kick.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

First finish of the night coming up?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

So ready for Mutten Chops Grigs!!!!


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

I've got Thompson in my NPFFL. I must have been high. Someone should teach him something other than a head kick


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

luckbox said:


> First finish of the night coming up?


Count me in.

Hoping Browne get TKO'ed.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Cerroney! said:


> Yeah, I've got the same luck. At least know is back.
> 
> Wonderboy look fucked. The boy need some ground game with urgency.


There are a lot of issues with the way he punches as well. His striking won't transfer to the smaller gloves nearly as well once he starts fighting some guys with actual boxing skills. Not to mention his cardio is awful. 

He isn't ready for the UFC and will likely get cut after his next couple fights unless they decide to give him more terrible terrible cans like they did for his first fight. You can't have good striking and close to zero skills in everything else.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

he just got schooled by a can. send him back to the dojo


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

ffs!!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice flying knee with the follow up knees from Browne. Griggs showed a good chin there.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Griggs has an amazing chin.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Do people really have to get smug about an alleged hype train with all of 15 people on it?
> 
> 
> What a joke.


If I were smug I would have said "I told you so" or "lol This guy sucks, is a bum etc" like other people in this thread are saying. All I said is this kid got hyped up too quickly, which he did.

The only joke here is that you, of all the people on this forum, are calling someone smug.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm sad now.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Easy credits tonight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Griggs has got a chin from hell he just took a flying knee from a big ass heavyweight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapstick said:


> Me too, I think it was his totaly undeserved hype.


You must be one of those lovely dudes that has an orgasm any time any fighter with fans loses a fight.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright. Time to put Browne in there with the Cains and the Mirs of the world. I want this bum gone.


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

That was a wicked knee!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> If I were smug I would have said "I told you so" or "lol This guy sucks, is a bum etc" like other people in this thread are saying. All I said is this kid got hyped up too quickly, which he did.
> 
> The only joke here is that you, of all the people on this forum, are calling someone smug.


He got hyped because he was a potential exciting young fighter at WW.


Show me one post from a respectable poster on here that thought this dude was a legitimate challenger to GSP. 

I'll wait.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Joe Silva looks like a hobbit next to Travis Browne.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well that was quick. Never would of expected Browne by submission.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice submission win for Browne. Anyone else notice Griggs' arms and legs spread out after? Made it look more dramatic. I had a feeling Browne would win. He's not that good yet, but Griggs really isn't any better at this point. A win over a gassed Lashley who was dominating the fight before getting tired leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok, giving the fact that I'm awful picking the winners tonight I predict that Rashad will win via TKO at Round 4 :confused05:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Alright. Time to put Browne in there with the Cains and the Mirs of the world. I want this bum gone.


Yes, because if a mid-level HW loses to top 5 fighters he deserves to be cut.

Especially when he's proven he can take out most other HWs with little problem.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> You must be one of those lovely dudes that has an orgasm any time any fighter with fans loses a fight.


Or maybe I just like to root for the underdog being written off for no reason...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I'm sure the top dogs are shaking, Travis.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes, because if a mid-level HW loses to top 5 fighters he deserves to be cut.
> 
> Especially when he's proven he can take out most other HWs with little problem.


Did I say he should be cut? No. I want to see him knocked down the latter. 

Stop being such a confrontational dipshit.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapstick said:


> Or maybe I just like to root for the underdog being written off for no reason...


Then perhaps you should echo that sentiment in your posts instead of saying stuff like "Wow, that Thompson guy wasn't good afterall!"

And Brown was a slight underdog because he's proven to be mediocre, Thompson showed flashes of talent....it's not "for no reason"....bookies don't make lines arbitrarily, if so they wouldn't be in business very long.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Did I say he should be cut? No. I want to see him knocked down the latter.
> 
> Stop being such a confrontational dipshit.


"I want to see this guy gone".


I don't know, you tell me. :confused03:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Did I miss something? I'm not calling you out Canadian, I'm just legitimately curious about this subject. Is there a reason why a lot of people dislike Browne so much? I'm guessing I missed an interview or something said by Browne, because he isn't that bad of a fighter. He has some decent wins in the UFC. I don't see him fighting for a title any time soon, but he's a decent fighter.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nah, if you aren't top 5, you suck.

I'm sure Toxic will be here any minute telling us despite the quick win, he's still the most uncoordinated oaf in the division.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> "I want to see this guy gone".
> 
> 
> I don't know, you tell me. :confused03:


Did I use the word 'cut'? English. Learn it. 

You're pretty judgmental for a guy who rants and raves about 'shit fighters' and 'scrubs' throughout every prelim thread. Hell, let's go find your posts in this thread alone. Who the hell do you think you are to call out anyone in this thread? You're a confrontational punk who's not even worth the time.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:laugh:

What a joke.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

It's time for Rogan and Dana to hype it up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> What a joke.


That's what I thought. Run along, child.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DragonStriker said:


> It's time for Rogan and Dana to hype it up.


Didn't Dana almost die tonight or something?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dana was looking awfully sedate earlier on Twitter.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Didn't Dana almost die tonight or something?


Too hype hype.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Too much cocaine.


Time for screaming!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

There was no ******* scrap to Machida/Evans, Idiot.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dana does look a little worn, lol.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Such a shit co-main. Hope Che wins.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rogan's gonna have a heart attack one day doing that shit.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Dana needs to chill its exciting but he needs to chill lol.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Machida vs. Evans wasn't much of a scrap, but I can understand why White would want to say it was. It's not good to say "Rashad got dominated by a guy that Jones already beat" in terms of hyping this fight. We know MMA math doesn't work, but some casual fans may think that way.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Nah, if you aren't top 5, you suck.
> 
> I'm sure Toxic will be here any minute telling us despite the quick win, he's still the most uncoordinated oaf in the division.


Yea not sure. I remember Toxic ripping on Browne and saying how Griggs would beat him.

Browne isn't a world beater. But he defiantly has decent skills for a 6'7 255lb man. He can move around a bit and has big power.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dissapointed with Makdessi, I think he has a lot of potential but he could have fought busier tonight.

Sick double flying knee from Browne, he is a handful. Another very modern fighter not afraid to be creative, big and athletic, he's not Champion material while JDS is around though.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yea not sure. I remember Toxic ripping on Browne and saying how Griggs would beat him.
> 
> Browne isn't a world beater. But he defiantly has decent skills for a 6'7 255lb man. He can move around a bit and has big power.


Since Toxic referred to Browne as the least talented guy on the UFC roster, would that now make Griggs the least talented guy? You'd also have to throw Struve in there considering Browne beat him too.

Browne is a decent heavyweight. Like you said, he's not a world beater, but he doesn't deserve the bad reputation he tends to get around here. I must have missed seeing an interview where he was arrogant or something, but the guy seemed alright in his post fight interview.


----------

